# Waking Life Soundtrack by Glover Gill/Tosca Tango Orchestra



## eyepatchplease

(First post!)

I'm a collector of soundtracks - original or not, but I do love original scores - and I think the most unique one I own is the Waking Life soundtrack, a sweeping and often fun tango score that accompanied Richard Linklater's animated film.

Does anyone else enjoy this soundtrack? I've had to take a break from it lately - I was listening to it daily recently, starting each work morning off with it. I revisited it today and I still love it.

I like soundtracks that help me relive the movie, and I think the Waking Life soundtrack works well this way. For one, the production feels live, especially the soft intro, and even the live recording of Nocturne, where you can even hear a light cough. This helps shape the record

I'm not a tango fan (not that I _hate_ tango) but I do love this album.


----------

